# One of my best purchases ever



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Do you cut strips from full sized sand paper, or do they come pre-cut?
Thanks


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I just fold over a strip that fits the sander from a full size piece of sandpaper and then tear it off.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

typically people just cut them from larger sheets. you can cut them to size on a shop jig that cuts the sheets using a hacksaw blade


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

> I just fold over a strip that fits the sander from a full size piece of sandpaper and then tear it off.
> 
> - CharlesA


NO! You MUST use one of these:


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Buy one-you'll thank me after 10 minutes.
> 
> -CharlesA


So how many minutes did it take for you to thank me Charles?


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> I just fold over a strip that fits the sander from a full size piece of sandpaper and then tear it off.
> 
> - CharlesA
> 
> ...


I "saw" this post coming!

Thanks for the review Charles!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> Buy one-you'll thank me after 10 minutes.
> 
> -CharlesA
> 
> ...


It took me 6 days to post a thanks in a reply to your review, but that includes the time it took to order it and receive it. Thanks again.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Buy one-you'll thank me after 10 minutes.
> 
> -CharlesA
> 
> ...


When I bought mine, it took 10 seconds to think "why didn't I do this sooner!" But I think it took me 6 days to get to using it?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I think the price for such a simple tool makes it seem like a luxury item, almost. But it's worth it. I'm making a bunch of earring racks for Christmas gifts. In the past, I would have been tempted to use the ROS, a task for which it is completely unsuited. But now I just use the Preppin' Weapon (I really don't like the cutesy name) and all is good.

I have to admit I'm tempted, as some have done, to buy a couple more for different grits, but so far spending another $45 to $70 keeps me at one.


----------



## RCT (Feb 17, 2008)

So I google ROS and git Robot Operating System (ROS) hmmmm..


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay . . . if I had a robot doing my sanding, I don't think I'd need the Preppin' Weapon.

ROS, in case that is confusing, is random orbital sander.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Okay . . . if I had a robot doing my sanding, I don t think I d need the Preppin Weapon.
> 
> ROS, in case that is confusing, is random orbital sander.
> 
> - CharlesA


Both are valid…http://www.acronymfinder.com/ROS.html


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

> I think the price for such a simple tool makes it seem like a luxury item, almost. But it s worth it. I m making a bunch of earring racks for Christmas gifts. In the past, I would have been tempted to use the ROS, a task for which it is completely unsuited. But now I just use the Preppin Weapon (I really don t like the cutesy name) and all is good.
> 
> I have to admit I m tempted, as some have done, to buy a couple more for different grits, but so far spending another $45 to $70 keeps me at one.
> 
> - CharlesA


Having multiples is worth it. I've got one of each color, "normal" grit marked on them with a Sharpie, loaded with sandpaper. I just take 'em out of the corral, use it and put it back, grab the next one if needed, use it, repeat. This is my corral.


----------



## Arcola60 (Nov 16, 2011)

I bought two of them. Well worth it. It feels like part of your body.


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

I have been using a product called the Sand Devil. It uses 3×21" belts instead of torn sand paper. The belts are easily reusable, extremely long lasting and economical. It's very comfortable to hold and it's configuration allows it to get into small spaces easily, yet it is also great for sanding large flat surfaces too. You can off set the belt and easily and effectively sand inside corners ( see the video on you tube). I bought mine a few years ago from peach tree woodworking. It has been reviewed on this forum in the past and received 5 stars which I completely agree with.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I have the sand devil as well. It's sits mostly unused now that I have a preppin' weapon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

thanks for the review


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm up to 3 of them, I use with different grits of sandpaper. They work great.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I can admit that you posted a review, but you haven't given any information on how it is different from a block of wood with sand paper stapled to it.

What is your review without a link to the mfg or any idea of what makes it different.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Hmmm. . . Maybe I should have written something like, "This thing is great. I even sometimes reach for it when I might have grabbed my ROS in the past. I like the solid way it holds the sandpaper, the comfortable grip. the very even way it sands. I even waste less sandpaper because I'm able to tear off the precise size of the sheets and use them until their worn out." Or maybe I should have linked to another review of the same item.

You are correct that I didn't link to a site.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

But how is it actually different from any other sanding block? What makes it different? 
Is it almost the equivalent of a chunk of 1X3 with sand paper stapled on it?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

1) it is shaped to fit your hand well. I'm assuming your 2×4 is not. 
2) it has a thin layer of hard rubber that makes sanding a bit smoother, and, I presume, helps the sandpaper last a bit longer. 
3) it has an easy attachment system that doesn't require staples. It is easy on and easy off.

If your 2×4 meets your needs, have at it.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Seriously, I'm not trying to obstreperous, I am just trying to find out what makes it different from the run of the mill hard rubber sanding block or one of those built like a hand plane with a base of hard rubber, or as I mentioned, worst case scenario, a block of wood.
What makes the sand paper easier to attach? Is it easier than those that have a lever to close jaws and tighten the block?

I don't mind if you aren't qualified to answer, but saying something is better in a review without comparison is a statement with no content.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Dallas, the first and last sentences of your last comment stand in tension.

To say that it fits my hand better, and is, therefore, more comfortablefor long-term use, is not void of content. It is, however, not something that I can not demonstrate. I witness to my experience, and you can choose to try it or not.

The hard rubber blocks I have tried don't hold the sandpaper as firmly as this system that holds the paper between a metal jaw that grips tightly against the hard plastic base. The curved top with the groove around the base gives the me a stronger grip than any 2×4-the part you grab is noticeably narrower than a 2×4.

The gist of my review was that it seems odd that a sanding block is worth that much money and is that much better than others, and you'll have it try it to believe it. Try it or not-no skin off my nose.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks, *CharlesA*. Now we are getting somewhere. Thank you for a little more information.
I don't doubt it is as good as you say, but without comparisons of your own the review really had no content.

Posting a link to someone else's post doesn't say anything about how you think it is better or worse, it is just a repost of someone else's post.

By the way, please tell me how my first and last sentences were in tension?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm out, Dallas.


----------

